

Hidden Government Scanners Will Know Everything About You From 164 Feet Away - Opernsommer
http://gizmodo.com/5923980/the-secret-government-laser-that-instantly-knows-everything-about-you

======
lifeisstillgood
Is this a joke? It _looks_ real - but can anyone comment on real life
applications of Coherent anti-Stokes-Raman spectroscopy (and other techniques
listed below)

Yes, I can beleive it works in the lab, on static samples,. But a dust
fragment on a lapel as someone walks through the airport?

I mean, otherwise, they just invented the Star Trek Tricorder.

The company seems real and serious: [http://www.geniaphotonics.com/business-
markets/defense-and-s...](http://www.geniaphotonics.com/business-
markets/defense-and-security/ds-chemical-detection-sensing/)

Edit:

I think I would like to see the following law: Any scanning, recording,
tracking (etc) done in a public location or place of work _must_ make the
results public and interrogatable in (real/reasonable) time.

We will never stop these technologies, and frankly some of them seem massively
beneficial (this could test blood samples on your doctors desk). But we should
not allow the results to be hidden, kept by the police or our employers.

A general law of freedom, much like to general law of net neutralitry we want
as well.

